# Your favorite Peer Gynt...



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

As a Norwegian, I'm proud of this epos  Ibsen is our king of words (maybe). There are other composers than Grieg who made music to the play. I love Schnittke!
Translate.google says: it is to keep doomsday over himself. Meaning Ibsen and writing poems...
Any other Peer Gynts? Gynt here


----------



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> As a Norwegian, I'm proud of this epos  Ibsen is our king of words (maybe). There are other composers than Grieg who made music to the play. I love Schnittke!
> Translate.google says: it is to keep doomsday over himself. Meaning Ibsen and writing poems...
> Any other Peer Gynts? Gynt here


I have Norwegian family although I cannot tell if they were German and moved to Norway or vice versa it is so long now. I love Ibsen especially Dolls House. I think my favourite Norwegian writer is Knut Hamsun. Also like to thank whoever created Brunost it is the cheese of God.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Norway will take over the world with brunost!


----------



## Hermastersvoice (Oct 15, 2018)

Fabulous music, funny how it’s served so well by non-natives. Beecham, of course and in recent times Tourniare really managed to get some swagger into those Hardanger fiddles.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Sæverud also made music/suites to the work, but I find Grieg's better ...


----------

